# NCEES website has been re-engineered



## nostradumbass (Nov 23, 2009)

Just logged on this morning, and it has an entirely new look.

www.ncees.org


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 23, 2009)

nostradumbass said:


> Just logged on this morning, and it has an entirely new look.
> www.ncees.org


What do you reckon the new logo cost to "develop"?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 23, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> What do you reckon the new logo cost to "develop"?


At least we know where the money goes. I no longer feel like :sharkattack:


----------



## hansel (Nov 23, 2009)

nostradumbass said:


> Just logged on this morning, and it has an entirely new look.
> www.ncees.org


Nice find.

Somebody has to tell them that the "bright yellow" links are not eye friendly. Otherwise, nice looking.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 23, 2009)

I think it looks pretty good.

The yellow would be better as red on that grey, IMO. Not bad at all though


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 23, 2009)

It looks great!!!!!!!!!

The yellow letter/links are not that bad but maybe another color would be better. Other than that it looks pretty good. Anyways I am not the one to tell the higher powers what to do.


----------



## chaocl (Nov 23, 2009)

The new website looks good than before. They describes more on the scoring system.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Nov 23, 2009)

I hope the redevelopment of the website isn't responsible for the excessive wait time for results...


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 23, 2009)

Just a thought: I would like to become a volunteer but I am only concerned about this part of the statement: "*some of the best and brightest in their fields*". I am afraid I am not one of those. Would I still qualify?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 23, 2009)

^^ I was the only one in my field yesterday. I had to be the best and brightest.

But of course, I was out in the field dumping leaves that I had raked,.......


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 23, 2009)

I see a possible problem here, anyone else?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 23, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I see a possible problem here, anyone else?


DV...Is this a violation of the confidentiality agreement? No one is supposed to see what happens inside a Test Center Facility. Maybe I am just over reacting.


----------



## chaocl (Nov 23, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> Just a thought: I would like to become a volunteer but I am only concerned about this part of the statement: "*some of the best and brightest in their fields*". I am afraid I am not one of those. Would I still qualify?



I think I heard from someone said before that you need to be PE to be a volunteer.....So every people you saw there that they are PE.


----------



## chaocl (Nov 23, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I see a possible problem here, anyone else?


That is what happen to me when I fail my FE in 2007. The sun is aiming downward to the table in the morning section. By the afternoon that I feel sleep and don't want to spend more time in the afternoon....

You will gain more Q but once you don't have it and you will lose more Q than before.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 23, 2009)

chaocl said:


> I think I heard from someone said before that you need to be PE to be a volunteer.....So every people you saw there that they are PE.


I am not sure about that one. I know for sure that at least one of our proctors at the test site I took the test was not a PE.

Who knows.


----------



## hansel (Nov 23, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> I am not sure about that one. I know for sure that at least one of our proctors at the test site I took the test was not a PE.
> Who knows.


None of the proctor at my exam site was a PE.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 23, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> DV...Is this a violation of the confidentiality agreement? No one is supposed to see what happens inside a Test Center Facility. Maybe I am just over reacting.


Someone can go on the roof, where the light is coming in, and take pics of the test. It is like Mission Impossible stuff but if Ethan Hunt was able to pull similar stunts I am sure an engineer can do it too.


----------



## eastonpensfan (Nov 23, 2009)

chaocl said:


> The new website looks *good than before*. They describes more on the scoring system.


Be grateful there's no english/grammar section.

:brickwall:


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 23, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I see a possible problem here, anyone else?


Two... If you suffer from photophobia I hope you're not in the highlighted column and the proctor appears to be staring at the woman's chest (though that could be a solution, not a problem!)


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 23, 2009)

LOL! Poor guy!!!

If only he could use a hat with a brim or bill.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 23, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> Two... If you suffer from photophobia I hope you're not in the highlighted column and the proctor *appears to be staring at the woman's chest *(though that could be a solution, not a problem!)


Perhaps the question involved motorboat engine design?

I think the new site looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Vishal (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Scoring/Scoring_process.php

The scoring process is nicely explained. I guess now the 'excessive' wait can be explained. Well, ask someone who is waiting for the results - no wait is justified or can be explained.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 23, 2009)

Did they move from Clemson, SC to Seneca, SC?


----------



## TXCoogPE (Nov 24, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> chaocl said:
> 
> 
> > I think I heard from someone said before that you need to be PE to be a volunteer.....So every people you saw there that they are PE.
> ...


Are you wanting to volunteer for a proctor position at the exam or are you wanting to voluteer to assist in developing the exam? The volunteer link on the NCEES talks about the exam development, not assisting at the exam sites.


----------



## humner (Nov 24, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > I see a possible problem here, anyone else?
> ...


After much work and zooming in, I discoverd that this was for a PE test, however it was for Physical Education. Damn, LOL


----------



## yatkins (Nov 24, 2009)

After I got out of the exam I was chatting with one of the volunteers while I waited for a friend to finish. He said they don't allow any engineers to be proctors because it creates a potential for cheating and decreases the likelihood that a examinee could receive help on a problem. This was in Missouri but it may be different in other states.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like that beam of sunlight already killed one vampire.


----------



## SparksFlyingPE (Nov 24, 2009)

^ and hopefully that vampire was taking the FE exam. Can you imagine the PE exam at a desk like that?! I had at least 4 books open on the desk at any given time...plus my much-hated TI-30XIIS. No bueno!


----------



## chaosiscash (Nov 25, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Did they move from Clemson, SC to Seneca, SC?


They are still in the same spot. They sit right across the lake from the university, so their mailing address is probably Seneca.


----------



## eastonpensfan (Nov 25, 2009)

WTF????

Chest jokes remain and my grammar post gets deleted?

Lame.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 25, 2009)

eastonpensfan said:


> WTF????
> Chest jokes remain and my grammar post gets deleted?
> 
> Lame.


Maybe because we have no grammar police here and we do like the jokes. How about that? :fencing:

Friendly advice...enjoy your time here and forget about the grammar. This is not school or college anymore.


----------



## eastonpensfan (Nov 25, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> eastonpensfan said:
> 
> 
> > WTF????
> ...


Not trying to be the grammar police... if people like the jokes, then what is the problem with a joke about a post?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 25, 2009)

eastonpensfan said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > eastonpensfan said:
> ...


I do not know. You tell me. I am not the one complaining and/or making an issue of it.

:2cents:


----------



## eastonpensfan (Nov 25, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> eastonpensfan said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Knight said:
> ...


I didn't delete it... so someone ELSE made an issue of it. my point is censorship sucks, especially when misused. There's my :2cents:


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 25, 2009)

eastonpensfan said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > eastonpensfan said:
> ...


Well...somebody ELSE, whoever, made an issue of it and has the power and authority to delete any post he/she thinks should be deleted. End of the story.

:2cents:

We have Mods. Send a message and let them know your feelings about a deleted post. I am sure there was a good reason. The mods are the names in blue.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 25, 2009)

eastonpensfan said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > eastonpensfan said:
> ...


Dude, are you talking about this post?



eastonpensfan said:


> chaocl said:
> 
> 
> > The new website looks *good than before*. They describes more on the scoring system.
> ...


It's still there. # 18


----------



## benbo (Nov 25, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> It's still there. # 18


Yeah, I see it. Maybe if you weren't so busy being a grammar Nazi you'd learn to be more observant. And the last grammar "schoolmarm" on here turned out to be a real winner. I'm sure your friendly demeanor will carry you equally far.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## eastonpensfan (Nov 25, 2009)

benbo said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > It's still there. # 18
> ...



Sweet... It's back. I'm pretty sure if it wasn't deleted, then that would have been brought up by the first guy, or did he miss it too? hmy:

I'm not here to be a grammar nazi, i just wanted to bust on someone who made a funny post.

Get a sense of humor.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 25, 2009)

eastonpensfan said:


> Sweet... It's back. I'm pretty sure if it wasn't deleted, then that would have been brought up by the first guy, or did he miss it too? hmy: Get a sense of humor.


Problem(???) solved. Now move on to the "Chest Jokes"part.

:bio:


----------



## benbo (Nov 25, 2009)

eastonpensfan said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > Mike in Gastonia said:
> ...


The first guy wasn't obsessed with having his nasty post remain on the website. He figured since it was your post and you're such a perfectionist you would have noticed that. I have a great sense of humor. Don't you think this post is hilarious?


----------



## eastonpensfan (Nov 25, 2009)

benbo said:


> eastonpensfan said:
> 
> 
> > benbo said:
> ...


you see nasty... i see funny.

You are right... You are so awesome. Can I be like you when i grow up?

:mf_followthroughfart:


----------



## benbo (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh man, another super-zinger. You must be the life of the party.

:multiplespotting: :shakehead:

But tell me, why so tense? I’m just busting on your funny post.

I know it may not be quite as hilarious as when you used one of your very first posts on here to bust somebody’s chops for a minor grammatical error.

:rotflmao:

But then when you complained about being censored on a privately owned message board? That was world class humor.

:bowdown:

I better not read any more of your posts. I’m going to disturb somebody with my uproarious laughter.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 25, 2009)

Waiting time sure brings out the creme de la creme of posters, doesn't it?


----------



## eastonpensfan (Nov 27, 2009)

benbo said:


> Oh man, another super-zinger. You must be the life of the party.
> :multiplespotting: :shakehead:
> 
> But tell me, why so tense? I’m just busting on your funny post.
> ...


It's about time you recognized that... :screwloose:

It's ok though because once I get my passing results in a couple weeks, it'll be 4 more years before you have to worry about me again.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 27, 2009)

humner said:


> IlPadrino said:
> 
> 
> > DVINNY said:
> ...


NICE. LOL.

I thought that the problem would be the camera in the room taking the photo.... wouldn't that be against all rules?


----------



## NEED2009 (Nov 29, 2009)

up coming changes for structural is 16 hr exam. wow...


----------



## pugsx (Nov 30, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> humner said:
> 
> 
> > IlPadrino said:
> ...



The picture is of A exam in progress, just NOT a PE exam. Where are the references for the test takers?


----------



## benbo (Nov 30, 2009)

pugsx said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > humner said:
> ...


Maybe it's the FE.


----------



## roman501 (Dec 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS FOR THE ONES WHO PASSED THE OCT. 2009!! I PASS THE TEST FINALLY.... AFTER 6 TIMES!! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## humner (Dec 18, 2009)

roman501 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR THE ONES WHO PASSED THE OCT. 2009!! I PASS THE TEST FINALLY.... AFTER 6 TIMES!! arty-smiley-048:


Congrats!

I am given new hope, I will be taking it for the 4th time in April.


----------



## K Doan (Dec 18, 2009)

roman501 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR THE ONES WHO PASSED THE OCT. 2009!! I PASS THE TEST FINALLY.... AFTER 6 TIMES!! arty-smiley-048:


hi roman, will you share your experience, I don't want to tell you how many time I took the FE but, your advice maybe helpful, what strageties after failing multiple times, I think people like us failing the FE Exam more than 5 times that's why NCEES have more money to build their new website today!!


----------



## papuanomad (Dec 22, 2009)

hmmm...I would say start with perfecting the subject areas you are strong at. Then work on your weaker ones. It is a numbers game in the end! Good luck, I hope you do well next time!


----------

